# RUDE Employees at MAC



## PurpleStrawberi

Personally, I haven't had very good experiences with the employees at my local MAC counter.  Has anyone else found that the employees there tend to be rude and stuck-up?  Share your experiences below! I'd love to hear if anyone else has had a similar experience.


----------



## Bonnie Krupa

I've only been to MAC 1 time (the other time was at IMATS so I don't count it lol).  It wasn't even a MAC store it was the MAC section in Macy's.  I was the only person looking at their stuff and was completely ignored


----------



## divadoll

There are 2 MAC stores in one of the malls nearby.  1 inside a department store - The Bay and the other is an actual store.  I have only been to Mac 4X.  I prefer the one inside the Bay, the people are nicer.  The cs in the MAC store are terrible, snobby, ugly.  I don't think anyone pointed out that its a store and they have to sell stuff so they continue to get paid.  I had to wait 5 minutes while I followed a cs around just to be acknowledged!  I don't like MAC that much to have to take that bs.


----------



## SarahNerd

I had a (short) phase where I was all about MAC.  For the most part I bought it online.  At my few visits to MAC retail stores and counters I didn't feel comfortable, and didn't get help until I initiated it and it was minimal help I got.  I'm not the classiest looking or dressing person and I don't think they wanted to deal with me. 

It was a nice change when I became hooked on Sugarpill and although it was online had the actual company owner send me nice emails about blogs I'd written and comment on things I'd said on FB. I'm starting to really appreciate the personal service of independents.


----------



## Bonnie Krupa

yeah sugarpill cs is aaaaaaaamazing


----------



## Maris Crane

I've never really gotten terrible service at the MAC counters in the Bay (the one at Bloor &amp; Yonge in the subway entrance is my favourite counter, while the PRO on Queen is my favourite freestanding), but I find the attitude in the MAC on Bloor W. (technically, Yorkville location) can be a bit 'cooler.' It's very rare I hit up a free-standing; I much prefer the Bay counters as I get HBC points. Honestly, I think some customers expect way too much - if you're going in during peak shopping hours on a Friday or Saturday, expecting super-attentive, perky service from a caffeinated MA is a bit much.


----------



## Maris Crane

> I had a (short) phase where I was all about MAC.Â  For the most part I bought it online.Â  At my few visits to MAC retail stores and counters I didn't feel comfortable, and didn't get help until I initiated it and it was minimal help I got.Â  I'm not the classiest looking or dressing person and I don't think they wanted to deal with me.Â  It was a nice change when I became hooked on Sugarpill and although it was online had the actual company owner send me nice emails about blogs I'd written and comment on things I'd said on FB. I'm starting to really appreciate the personal service of independents.


 Sugarpill is a lot smaller of a company still trying to make a name for themselves. I doubt if they get as big as MAC, the very attentive, personal touches will continue.


----------



## zadidoll

Mâ€¢Aâ€¢C employees do tend to be rude. At our local store there were two people there that were nice but only because over the years we got to know them from going in and looking around. They quit however to do independent work and their replacements are rude and stuck up.


----------



## Dragonfly

I went to purchase a lipstick at MAC a number of years ago. Their latest campaign featured Pamela Anderson.

Well, I thought Pammy's lips looked great and I wanted the same colour on my lips.

I asked the sales girl what lipstick was used on Pam's lips.

She asked the other sales girl/make up artist what lipstick colour was used - she didn't know.

And then she said she didn't know either.

But she speculated that if I bought two similar coloured lipsticks and mixed them, I'd probably get the look I wanted.

I was shocked that the sales girls/make up artists are not made aware of what products are used on MAC's latest campaigns.

I declined the offer to by two lipsticks and found something I liked in Revlon's selection.


----------



## katana

I have never had any problems at the MAC store I shop at, I think the counters in the department stores a tad less attentive.

I have found that Sephora is hard to get someone to help you in, although it is only because they are understaffed and very buys most of the time.


----------



## satojoko

MAC in Canada can suck in a big way. I haven't been to any of their locations, freestanding or dept store, for a long time. Their prodocts are no longer worth raving about, so why would I bother spending my money there just to be treated like a pee-on? Some Sephora's here also bite the big one, but others are amazing. Love the Sephora in Pacific Center. I can spend hours in there shopping and loading up on free samples and every single one of them will gladly help me. They've never been snotty with me and have even gone so far as to compliment my eye shadow, etc LOL At least they are nice to customers, even if they are buttering them up  They even fulfilled my free birthday gift voucher when I brought it in a couple of months late when I explained to them I had been sick. MAC needs to step things up in a big way or they're gonna be left in the dust of their competitors.


----------



## KeLLsTar

Well, not exactly rude in my experience but I've always found MAC SA's to be rather like snobby ice queens that make you feel as if you're wasting their time &amp; ignore you as much as possible, but I hate it when SA's bug me so it suits me just fine.


----------



## divadoll

You don't think that people that ignore you and act like snobby ice queens as being rude? Their job title is Sales Associates - sales is the first word. I hate it when the bug me too but at least I know that they are just doing their job.  Snobbery and resentment that you are wasting your time is definitely not a good sales strategy.  Noone in business school is going to teach this as a good model for marketing. 



> Originally Posted by *KeLLsTar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Well, not exactly rude in my experience but I've always found MAC SA's to be rather like snobby ice queens that make you feel as if you're wasting their time &amp; ignore you as much as possible, but I hate it when SA's bug me so it suits me just fine.


----------



## SarahNerd

I've only been in a Sephora 3 or 4 times because there is not one all that close to me, but I've never been in one without a sales associate offering me help.


----------



## Johnnie

Yep, the ones I have encountered with their big heads because they work at MAC *gasp*


----------



## makeupgeek56

I have not had very good experiences AT ALL!! The MAC counter was bad... I was 100% ignored and got no help what so ever. Eventually, I just left. So, I tried my local MAC store instead. There was better and I got the help I needed. I don't know if its just by me, but it could just be the stores in general. 

*At the counter:* I was at the counter and was the only shopper there. I had to ASK for assistance. I needed help color matching and a lady helped me. She TRIED to match me and it was like 3 shades to dark. I asked her to help and she COMPLETELY blew me off. She at least helped. We walked over to the counter with the foundation and she looked at my skin, looked at the foundation, picked one up, handed it to me, and then walked away! I was in shock... I actually picked up the swatches myself and found my own color. She didn't even use the swatches. (Yeah. That's right. The swatches were sitting right there.) I was soooooo mad... I just put the products down on the counter, said nothing, and walked away. So I tried my local MAC store and the experiences were WAYYY better! I was satisfied there and will NEVER go back to the counter ever again!!

Thanks,​ Mia xoxo​


----------



## musingmuse

I know exactly what you mean...the girls have an attitude, and it's annoying.
 



> Originally Posted by *divadoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> There are 2 MAC stores in one of the malls nearby.  1 inside a department store - The Bay and the other is an actual store.  I have only been to Mac 4X.  I prefer the one inside the Bay, the people are nicer.  The cs in the MAC store are terrible, snobby, ugly.  I don't think anyone pointed out that its a store and they have to sell stuff so they continue to get paid.  I had to wait 5 minutes while I followed a cs around just to be acknowledged!  I don't like MAC that much to have to take that bs.


----------



## musingmuse

Exactly that!

I never understood what the big deal is...about working at MAC.
 



> Originally Posted by *Johnnie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yep, the ones I have encountered with their big heads because they work at MAC *gasp*


----------



## divadoll

Do they get paid beaucoup $$$$ or something?  They were in a MALL for goodness sake! Probably just barely over minimum wage.  Where's the prestige in that??



> Originally Posted by *musingmuse* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Exactly that!
> 
> I never understood what the big deal is...about working at MAC.


----------



## 13Bluestar97

Me and my mom went to MAC ince a few years ago (for my mom not me) and the saleswomen were like stalking us bcs they thought I'd mess up the shelves or something. It felt like we were being distrusted. At the time I didn't even like makeup and my mom wouldn;t let me touch it so it was kind of a frustrating feeling.


----------



## Miss19

Come to the MAC counters in London especially at Westfield shopping centre the girls will be giving you hard stares as soon as you walk in to the room..but you just have to have a IDGAF attutide LOOL


----------



## amoxirat

> Originally Posted by *13Bluestar97* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Me and my mom went to MAC ince a few years ago (for my mom not me) and the saleswomen were like stalking us bcs they thought I'd mess up the shelves or something. It felt like we were being distrusted. At the time I didn't even like makeup and my mom wouldn;t let me touch it so it was kind of a frustrating feeling.



I've actually never had this feeling at MAC, but the moment I feel like salespeople are following me in a distrusting way- I leave the store!

I really hate when they follow you at a distance- I'm not going to shoplift!

I have occasionally had rude service at MAC, but nothing was so offensive that it stuck in my mind~


----------



## taraxoxo

This happened to me about twice. I walked into the mac store and they look at me like i'm about to steal something. I just walked past them and ignored them because at the end of the day if i'm not gonna steal then i don't really care what they think. Sometimes they dont even ask me for help. I felt quite ignored by some of the mac employees. However, some are amazing but some are stuck up.


----------



## zadidoll

Now that I have my MAC Pro card... I feel like going in my house cleaning clothes and go shopping. LOL See what they say to me. LOL


----------



## Tyari

I've been to many MAC stores, counters, etc., but I can't say I've really encountered this problem. However, I'm aware that other ppl have. They're pretty friendly to me and let me do what I want, they just get me my products and aren't too intrusive. Some I've even become of first name basis with.


----------



## MrsRyno

My mom was never into makeup, so I was a "late bloomer" as far as makeup was concerned. LOL! When I got my first job, I saved for ages to get a couple of hundred dollars. I had heard my friends talk about this MAC stuff and I wanted to be able to buy whatever it was that struck my fancy. Silly I know, but I was like 18, tops. So, I take my cash and go to the MAC counter.I stand there and wait. And wait. And wait some more. After 20 minutes (I was determined) of listening to the MAC customer service talk about whatever they could think of, a nice lady at Clinique next counter over asked if she could help me. I turned around and dropped a lot of $ there. As I was gathering my purchases, the sales consultant at MAC said, "I saw you here earlier, was there something I can get for you " umm .... no. I never have worn MAC or entered a store since. Sad for them. I grew up to be VIB at Sephora. LOL.!!!!


----------



## isobelrose

I've had some good experiences with the MAC workers, but I've also had a lot of bad experiences. Sometimes it seems as if they don't want to help you or that they aren't interested in what they're doing. I know dozens of girls who would kill to be MAC girls, including myself, and it seems as if they're taking their job for granted..


----------



## LAminerals

> Originally Posted by *katana* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I have never had any problems at the MAC store I shop at, I think the counters in the department stores a tad less attentive.
> 
> I have found that Sephora is hard to get someone to help you in, although it is only because they are understaffed and very buys most of the time.


If you look like Katana they will be nice to you! LoL

No insult Katana-You are one gorgeous lady!


----------



## makeupbyomar

The MAC in the Bay, no matter what location it is, and at the stand-alone one in the Eaton Centre, I always get ignored. So needless to say, I'll take my money elsewhere. 

The Pro Store depending on who's working at the time, the (PT'ers) acknowledge me right away, to be fair to them, I do dress in caual graphic tees and in jeans or in bermuda cargo bottoms,  my hair is poofy because of the humidity and I am not clean shaven when I do my errands or do a make-up shop, so I definately don't look the part of your typical "MUA", and the only reason I get acknowledged so fast, is because they think I just walked into the wrong store and don't belong there. 

For example, the eye contact I get is: "Excuse me Sir can I help you? Because this is _a_ girls' only store and _clearly _you must be lost..." I acknowledge back by bee-lining to a part of the store that's well away from the tester units. Then I have a "friend for life" as-they-say, as we talk shop, because now they know they've got an easy sale + commission for themselves.

The FT'ers that do know me, acknowledge me like a good buddy would, and they let me do my own thing and they periodically come around and ask if I need help. I much more perfer this casual greeting approach because it's not forced, and then I don't mind dropping $4 bills on product.

My fav MAC stores are the Pro Queen location and the one on Bloor. They seem to be more Pro friendly.

But the point is: don't ignore a potential customer. It's always nice being acknowledged right away, either verbally or visually.


----------



## Totem

Yup! I've gotten the up and down dirty look at Nordstrom and have been ignored at the counter. That's why I just walk on by now.


----------



## Dalylah

I have never had a good experience at a MAC counter. I refuse to buy from them now. I have never been treated like that at any other makeup counter. There are so many other amazing products with gracious and informative sales people, good prices and a great company reputations. I realize some people purchase MAC as a status symbol and that is fine, it's just not my cup of tea. If I see something I love that is a cheaper brand, I grab it. If I see something I love that is expensive I am a bit more careful but if I want it, I purchase that too. Sometimes these companies need to be reminded that they work to sell us stuff. A few bad reviews even via word of mouth can really make a dent in their business, let alone negative reviews on the internet which potentially reach a ton of people.


----------



## MissLindaJean

I've only ever made one purchase at a MAC counter, which was my first and last. The sales lady was very nice and helpful, without being too pushy. That was 2 years ago? Every time since then, I have been ignored or treated rudely and tersely like I wasn't worthy or welcome. I don't appreciate it, especially when these MA's and consultants jobs are based around customer service! So what little MAC products I do own, I've received from others and never purchased myself. I make a point to wander to the counter and browse a few times a year, yet I always get the same response...or lack of. This happened again just last week. So, for me, MAC is definitely overrated and I'm not going to approach their counter or seek their makeup out anymore. I am not in the habit of supporting a business who's employees feel like they're slumming in doing their jobs and assisting a customer.


----------



## OiiO

I've only been to MAC stores outside the US and it was always a pleasant experience, in fact it was usually a bit overwhelming because the consultants tend to get a little overenthusiastic telling you about all sorts of products and promotions and recommending things. This must be the US thing, and I'm sad to see that they are giving a bad name to such a good brand  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MissLindaJean

I'm actually thinking I might contact MAC, because my experience has been over the course of 2 years and they could have really made some money off me, if not for their employees. Don't know that I'll get a response, but it's worth a try.


----------



## divadoll

It's always wortha try!


----------



## Totem

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm actually thinking I might contact MAC, because my experience has been over the course of 2 years and they could have really made some money off me, if not for their employees. Don't know that I'll get a response, but it's worth a try.


 Link them to this thread. I don't think they'll care tho.


----------



## JessicaMarie

I had the worst experience the first time I went to a MAC counter a few months ago. I was so excited because I was going to pick out a blush. At the time, I didn't have any, whether they be higher end or drugstore. The sales associate was completely rude. He was helping some other girl in the makeup chair, who you could tell was going to spend a lot more money than my 20 dollar blush. I finally got him to pull me the color I wanted, then had to stand there and wait. He finally said to the other customer after five minutes, " Hang on, lemme go take care of her" Yes, I understand he was doing her makeup, but when you have another paying customer, no matter how much they are paying, you should be a bit more attentive than that in my opinion. I have been to the same MAC counter since and greeted by a much different response. Two of the most lovely ladies who not only helped me find what I was looking for, but also suggested what might go well with them. Every time I go there, I hope to see their smiling faces and not the rude man I got the first time around.


----------



## MissLindaJean

> Originally Posted by *Totem* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Link them to this thread. I don't think they'll care tho.


 Probably not, but I did send an email to politely express my experiences at the particular MAC counter nearby. I have been to other ones and been received more warmly, but this is my "neighborhood" one and a person shouldn't have to travel farther or resort to online shopping because of lame CS lol. Oh well, I've done my part and can wash my hands of it.


----------



## divadoll

> Probably not, but I did send an email to politely express my experiences at the particular MAC counter nearby. I have been to other ones and been received more warmly, but this is my "neighborhood" one and a person shouldn't have to travel farther or resort to online shopping because of lame CS lol. Oh well, I've done my part and can wash my hands of it.


 Ask for the name and contact info for the regional or district manager and direct your complaint to him/her. If you want better response, also ask for info for president/CEO and cc them too.


----------



## MissLindaJean

> Originally Posted by *divadoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ask for the name and contact info for the regional or district manager and direct your complaint to him/her. If you want better response, also ask for info for president/CEO and cc them too.


 Good advice!


----------



## divadoll

It is always best to direct complaints to the one with the most at stake. Store managers only see their position as a job and seldom care about complaints. The higher the position, the more they know how much$$$ is walking out the door when potential customers go somewhere else and taking their wallets with them. Store clerks and store managers only see their own targets and are satisfied when they are met. Larger stakeholders deal in growth and potentials. If you think you were not heard, ask for their boss until you get satisfaction. MAC is a large corporation...there's always someone above who you just talked to until you get to the president.


----------



## MissLindaJean

It's just the local MAC counter at Macy's of all places lol, so I don't know why they'd get soooo huffy and rude like that. So I'm wondering if they're actually Macy's run and I'd have to lodge my "grievances" with them.


----------



## divadoll

Ask an employee of Macy's if the Mac counter is part of Macy's, ask them who is the store manager is and their contact info. I once asked the person I was going to complain about who their manager was, he gave me someone who could cover for him. I called back to reception, asked the receptionist who the store manager was and complained about both of them!


----------



## Tyari

When these things happen, MAC needs to know about it. That's the only way they're going to be made aware of the issue and take the necessary steps to coach the sales associates/MUAs or whatever you want to call them. If no one tells them about it, how do they know this problem exists? I personally don't have a major problem with getting service at MAC. I've been to 2 stores and 2 counters in the past week. There have been individuals that weren't that friendly - a coule over the past 11+ years I've been a MAC customer. But if I feel like someone isn't friendly, I'll complain about them. I'll either tell them to their face or ask to speak with a manager. I won't just go away quietly. I refuse to let them (service people in general, not just MAC employees) treat me badly and get away with it.


----------



## MissLindaJean

I'm going to call my local Macy's and see who runs the MAC counter and store manager, regional, up the chain because I've never received good service, save one visit. I don't feel i should have to drive over an hour to find a MAC store/counter willing to take my money or deign to do more than sniff in my direction. They could have made a lot of money and a lifetime customer, save the horrible CS I always received.


----------



## cemua

Let me share something that happened to me in one of the local counters.  I am a pro holder and there has been several times that I come in to grab some minor things I need in my most comfortable clothes.  I have seen that for the most part I get ignored by the women.  I networked via FB with one of the artist (men) that tends to help me out most of the time I come in.  One day I came in full makeup (I was just getting out of doing a bridal consultation) and I needed to pick up some stuff, mind you this, I was the only customer there and 4 artists, him and 3 ladies, none of the three ladies approached me.   I asked one of the ladies if she was kind enough to pull some stuff for me, she asked me if I could wait and left to the back.  Art (the artist I connected with on FB) saw me and told me dam girl you clean up well, better than some of these bit**es up in here.  I smiled out of nervousness but I saw the expression on two of the girls and their eyes were as big as can be.  I picked up my items paid; chit chatted a bit and left.  Since then I can honestly say that I have not been ignored by those 2 girls and now, I even receive compliments from them.  

My advice is that eventually you may want to venture out of MAC and in my business 85-90% of my clients are through referral.  Tip to those MAC MUA's and all counter MUA's for that matter, there is always someone watching and what you do or not do can eventually hurt you.


----------



## MissLindaJean

Well, I ventured back to the MAC counter during the holidays for my Secret Santa and met a super nice employee! I'll go back every now and then and make a purchase when she's on. She was nice, helpful and very down to earth! Otherwise, I'll pass up their counter lol.


----------



## satojoko

I very recently stopped into MAC over our Christmas holidays, totally ragged out. No makeup at all, huge backpack, hair tied back, Doc Martens on etc etc. I basically looked like a broke backpacker. This was in Victoria BC. I did get some strange looks from the girls working there when I walked in asking about limited edition products, but they did serve me right away. Little did they know I've got a massive cosmetics collection at home, including many MAC products, and that I keep up on everything that's coming out in seasonal collections. I just didn't feel like putting on all that much slap during the holiday. They weren't too bad but their looks of 'what the hell' were far from appreciated. I left with a paint pot I had been wanting to try out. I then went to the Clarins counter, where there was nobody. Waited a few minutes &amp; somebody finally came over. I asked about the limited edition face powder with the gold patterned overspray that was released for Christmas &amp; got a look of surprise there as well. She did talk to me for a while, though. Went to the Body Shop after that, in the same shopping center. They were quick to help me, no attitude, showed me everything I asked about. Ive usually found that the higher end the brand, the more snot I get from these employees when I walk in not done up. Although I must admit, I've never really gotten that attitude at Chanel with nothing in my face &amp; dressed very casually. As far as MAC goes - which I just got interested in again in the past year or so - I do the majority of my shopping for their stuff online so I don't have to put up with any bullshit. I've sourced out a good, trustworthy reseller with a great reputation for carrying authentic MAC products. I often get products from her cheaper than at MAC counters, or at least at cost, including limited edition items. The woman who owns the online shop appreciates her customers &amp; doesn't give them a hard time. I even get high end freebies thrown in with orders over $100, like Diorshow mascara. I've never been offered even a sample at MAC after dropping $250+ in one shopping trip. Personally, I'd rather make purchases from small, trustworthy businesses like this than even bother showing my face around a MAC counter.


----------



## mkjd

If it was me, I would call shop's manager as soon as possible


----------



## americanclassic

At my local MAC, my then-13yo sister and her friends were shopping around, and one got a makeover for buying products. the woman at the counter did almost nothing, and made some passing comment about how she 'didn't know how to work with her face' (my sister's friend is asian).. not only was it borderline racist, why would you deprive an excited tween of a well-deserved makeover?? 

needless to say her parents complained, and all of her friends got makeovers and sample bags as a result  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />. I only visited MAC a few times myself, but I got that general unwelcoming/stuck-up vibe many of you seem to share.


----------



## Yukiko

I was thinknig of getting a color match today or tomorrow at MAC.... now I am worried. :/


----------



## blacktrack208

> Originally Posted by *divadoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Do they get paid beaucoup $$$$ or something?  They were in a MALL for goodness sake! Probably just barely over minimum wage.  Where's the prestige in that??


 .. actually a significant amount more than that, at my old location anyway. just so you know.


----------



## blacktrack208

> Originally Posted by *Yukiko* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I was thinknig of getting a color match today or tomorrow at MAC.... now I am worried. :/


 Don't be worried! Most MAC girls aren't mean like that, just be nice to them and there's no reason for them not to be nice back.


----------



## Yukiko

That's good to know.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />.... I will get there some day I hope, lol. s:


----------



## Hokipoki1213

When I worked for Benefit, the MAC counter was right next to mine, and I found that the only employees that worked there that were rude were the travellers. I remember this particular one who thought that anyone who wasn't a part of MAC were either idiots or should be shunned. The glares I received from her were the worst! Thankfully she wasn't there for long!

The regular girls who worked there permanently were very nice and helped me out on any questions I had or even just for a general catch-up chat. The counter manager was especially sweet and understood about how awful travellers can be. Must be some freelancers who scored the 'big time' working for MAC through their agency, and think that it's the most awesome thing in the world.


----------



## ameristar

I have had worse experiences at Sephora than I have at MAC, but to be fair, most of the time when I ventured to my MAC store I was wearing makeup, dressed fairly nicely and knew what I wanted--with Sephora, I was browsing, wearing comfortable clothes, and not wearing one spec of make up. The sa at Sephora in my opinion will straight up ignore you when you look like you're just there to browse, but after working in retail for so long I've come to expect it, though it is quite stupid if you are working on a commission. Any person could be a customer, and if not, you could turn them into one if you are good. MAC employees were intimidating to me so much I never bought any of their products until I knew a lot more about make up. I think most of all you have to remember that people in these stores are usually underpaid, over worked individuals who most of the time don't want to be there. When I worked in retail I used to have a mini panic attack before the holiday season and peak hours just because how stressful it can be to deal with people EXPECTING you to be rude to them. Maybe it's because I have the history though that gives me such a thick skin.


----------



## 1Nina

> You don't think that people that ignore you and act like snobby ice queens as being rude? Their job title is Sales Associates - sales is the first word. I hate it when the bug me too but at least I know that they are just doing their job. Â Snobbery and resentment that you are wasting your time is definitely not a good sales strategy. Â Noone in business school is going to teach this as a good model for marketing.Â


Actually there job title is "makeup artist" they are not employees of MACY either. There are a lease department, employed by MAC Cosmetics.


----------



## 1Nina

Nope ! The don't make minimal wage either lol. They start out at 15-19 an hour depending on what part of the country they are located. For someone to have such a HUGE opinion, you don't know a whole lot.



> Do they get paid beaucoup $$$$ or something? Â They were in a MALL for goodness sake! Probably just barely over minimum wage. Â Where's the prestige in that??


----------



## SamhopeM

I always got the best service at the two MAC counters I went to. I rarely go to MAC nowadays as that means going to the strip and I try to avoid the strip at all costs LOL. My worst experiences were at Lancome and Bobbi Brown. I was ignored at both and was prepared to plunk down quite a bit of money both times. Each time I made sure to write to the company, noting the date, time, store name and location. (both were in the same store actually) I actually had my best shopping experience at MAC, I'd planned on not actually getting anything and wound up spending quite a bit because of how helpful and friendly the service was.


----------



## Ms-Jelena

Seems some of MAC employers are rude no matter what country they work in!


----------



## l1qu1dsk1e

The MAC consultants in Louisville treat you like dirt, with a fake smile. I don't get it. In Indianapolis, at the pro store, the artists there were always amazing! One gal treated me like family. Knew me and my daughter by name. When my daughter wasn't with me, she always asked about her. She even had my daughter climb the makeup chair for a nude lipgloss application.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I would probably have more mac if the people here were a little more respectful, and listened to me. They just screw up my requests, and don't organize their counters.


----------



## makeupbyomar

That's my experience too with the MAC counters vs the Pro Stores.


----------

